# MY Web Comic: Kay The Wandering Catturn.



## Mister Cat (Sep 25, 2014)

Set in a fantasy themed realm it revolves around an anthropomorphic character named Kay and his adventures as he explores a forgotten country and the many mysteries it may hold. As he explores further he becomes embroiled in a secret war being waged by surrounding countries for the land and artifacts what may still remain.

It takes a while to get started up but the main story is just starting to creep into place. Currently I try to update one a week on Sundays. If you have a moment you should check it out and let me know what you think. ; 3

Main Site: http://www.kaythewanderingcatturn.com/

Tumblr Page: http://kaythewanderingcatturn.tumblr.com/







[/IMG]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 25, 2014)

I misread the comic title in the thread name as, "Kay The Wandering Cacturne," and thought it was a pokemon webcomic about a wandering Cacturne.

Which wouldn't have been so bad given how cool Cacturne's pokedex entry is V: Might'a been a horror comic.

"_If a traveler is going through a desert in the thick of night, Cacturne will follow in a ragtag group. The PokÃ©mon are biding their time, waiting for the traveler to tire and become incapable of moving._"

Nice art you've got there anyway.


----------



## Mister Cat (Sep 25, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I misread the comic title in the thread name as, "Kay The Wandering Cacturne," and thought it was a pokemon webcomic about a wandering Cacturne.
> 
> Which wouldn't have been so bad given how cool Cacturne's pokedex entry is V: Might'a been a horror comic.
> 
> ...



Heh, sorry to disappoint and thanks. X 3 

Despite that I hope you drop in every now and again to have a look around anyway.


----------

